

Fitbit’s Latest Activity Trackers Feature Heart Monitoring, Smartwatch Functions - omarelamri
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/27/fitbits-latest-activity-trackers-feature-heartheart-monitoring-smartwatch-functions/

======
omarelamri
I feel guilty for posting this, because these new devices have NO HealthKit
integration. That's a deal breaker for me and a ton of others!

